# "Roanie" Stolen Right Before Competition



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Horse missing hours before competition - KFOR

How someone could just take a girls best friend away right before a big competition is just beyond me. I'd like to hang whoever did this from a tree!

Please spread the word and keep your eyes peeled for this horse!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I hope they find Roanie.

The article you linked says the family thinks he may of just wandered off. It makes me wonder if there was an open gate or something that is not mentioned in the article.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor kid  if that horse was stolen, that just makes me sick. People are crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I have the app on my phone so it wouldnt link direct to the story.... I hope they find her horse! Since I am in the area I will keep an eye out!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Why would someone steal a horse... honestly!

@Alwaysbehind I agree, but they did say 'No broken fence or evidence of the horse could be found'. Although, it does not say a thing about gates does it?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ItzKayley said:


> @Alwaysbehind I agree, but they did say 'No broken fence or evidence of the horse could be found'. Although, it does not say a thing about gates does it?


Exactly.
I was wondering if they were saying something by omitting that tid bit.

I know the 2x my pony has been loose, only one of those times it had anything to do with a broken fence. :wink:



I do hope they find this girl's horse. Glad she has another horse to compete on.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Exactly.
> I was wondering if they were saying something by omitting that tid bit.
> 
> I know the 2x my pony has been loose, only one of those times it had anything to do with a broken fence. :wink:
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

This is a sad article.

Only thing is that all I could think of was that if it were my horse I would be too busy searching far and wide to even think about competeing.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

Poor girl! I would be devastated if my horse dissapeared, competition or not. Sadly I am in a different country so I'm probably not much help... but could Roanie have jumped out?


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Falicity said:


> Poor girl! I would be devastated if my horse dissapeared, competition or not. Sadly I am in a different country so I'm probably not much help... but could Roanie have jumped out?


Well they said they've looked everywhere and Roanie is used to that pen


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Alwaysbehind, the family HOPES he may have wandered off. Very big difference between thinking something has happened or hoping it has happened. If someone comes up to you and tells you your horse has died/gone missing/is caught in a fence, you think they're probably right, but inside you're hoping they've got the wrong horse.

If they are competing at as high of a level as it sounds, then there is the very real possibility that the horse could well have been stolen. I wouldn't even be surprised if it had been stolen by a fellow competitor. Some people will stoop that low to sabotage the person they feel most threatened by.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

was the horse on their property or at the show grounds. had he jumped there would have been evidence in tracks around the fence near his leaping. but she to still compete throws me, if i was that worried bout my horse i wouldnt be still riding. could it all just be an insurance scam? its been done before im sure.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Bleh something smells fishy.....If my horse went missing I wouldn't put on my million dollar smile like that young girl did. They seem a bit "ladeedaa" about the whole thing. Could be an insurance scam OR the horse could really be missing and they just don't really care.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SugarPlumLove said:


> Roanie is used to that pen


What does the horse being used to a specific pen mean in this situation?

Any updates on Roanie?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I surfed the web looking for updates and found on some rodeo blog somewhere that the horse had been found. I tried to look up the youth nationals points to see if she had made the show but had no luck.... I would think if the horse had been stolen there would have been updates.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Good Googling, FP. Thanks for the update.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad the horse was found. 
There are some IFYR barrel results here:
IFYR Results
...But her name isn't there. Maybe she didn't compete, or just wasn't in the top?


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> What does the horse being used to a specific pen mean in this situation?
> 
> Any updates on Roanie?


i think they mean hes use to being locked in that "pen" before comp so hes not just put there for the first time and freaked and jumped out you know?


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

I think AB's point was that ANYTHING can freak a horse out at any time, any place. Just because the horse had been in that pen before doesn't mean there's NO way it could have jumped out, which was the implication of the first statement. 

Sure it probably didn't just decide to jump out because it didn't like it's pen, but if something spooked it, he could have jumped.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you, Skye, that is what I was getting at.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If she just got out, she would probably have come back in a short while.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I hope they find Roanie.
> 
> The article you linked says the family thinks he may of just wandered off. It makes me wonder if there was an open gate or something that is not mentioned in the article.


You have to keep in mind that the people who write these articles are not always horse-savvy. "White stripe on its face" instead of "blaze" makes me think they don't know much about horses. They don't think the same way we do, since we have experienced the many ways a horse can escape 

I just hope they find the horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Equilove said:


> I just hope they find the horse.


Per FP's post they did find the horse.



farmpony84 said:


> I surfed the web looking for updates and found on some rodeo blog somewhere that the horse had been found. I tried to look up the youth nationals points to see if she had made the show but had no luck.... I would think if the horse had been stolen there would have been updates.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Per FP's post they did find the horse.


Hadn't noticed that post - silly work, interrupting my HF.  Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Equilove said:


> Hadn't noticed that post - silly work, interrupting my HF.  Thanks for pointing it out.


You so need to do something about that.  No fun working getting in the way.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Equilove said:


> You have to keep in mind that the people who write these articles are not always horse-savvy. "White stripe on its face" instead of "blaze" makes me think they don't know much about horses. They don't think the same way we do, since we have experienced the many ways a horse can escape


I just wanted to add that a stripe is a valid horse marking. It's just another word for a strip which is basically a thin blaze.

I can't remember the picture that well but I don't think the face marking was THAT wide, perhaps it could have been thought of as a strip/stripe, rather than a blaze.

Also, to the poster who stated that if he got out he would have come back:he might have, we are not sure how he was recovered. But it is also possible that if someone found him wandering they caught him and penned him while they tried to locate his owners. I've heard a lot of cases of that happening.

I'm glad he was returned safely.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

SkyeAngel said:


> I just wanted to add that a stripe is a valid horse marking. It's just another word for a strip which is basically a thin blaze.
> 
> I can't remember the picture that well but I don't think the face marking was THAT wide, perhaps it could have been thought of as a strip/stripe, rather than a blaze.
> 
> ...


I understand that a strip/stripe is a valid marking, however the horse definitely had a blaze. It's just an example that non-horse people don't undertand certain things and might think that the only way the horse could have escaped would have been by destroying the fence, rather than a gate being left open or something like that.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Equilove said:


> I understand that a strip/stripe is a valid marking, however the horse definitely had a blaze. It's just an example that non-horse people don't undertand certain things and might think that the only way the horse could have escaped would have been by destroying the fence, rather than a gate being left open or something like that.


Fair enough, I couldn't remember the photo, and I didn't check it again. There are like 101 ways for a horse to escape. Mine's a Houdini!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SkyeAngel said:


> There are like 101 ways for a horse to escape.


I think you are short changing the average horse's creativity saying there are only 101 ways for a horse to escape.

:wink:


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think you are short changing the average horse's creativity saying there are only 101 ways for a horse to escape.
> 
> :wink:



lol, I probably am. No matter how many there are my pony will probably invent 100 more as revenge for that comment! :wink:


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

